

Config file generator (for linux kernel modules) - forgetit
https://github.com/gotmynick/bin/blob/master/gen_modprobe_local.sh#L27

======
forgetit
This is what it does:

[https://github.com/gotmynick/bin/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/gotmynick/bin/blob/master/README.md)

You always discover new options each time you get new hardware, network needs,
or virtual platforms.

